# Narrow Road Tyres for MTB Wheels???



## Moss (12 Nov 2011)

Hi All,

I'm thinking about putting road tyres on this Bike>






I'd like to find the right width tyre for the MTB wheels, But, would like them as narrow and slick as possible, want to use this bike as a winter road bike!

Any ideas as to size I should look for ? with inner tubes to fit, Any pointers to the right tyre would be appreciated.

Cheers

M


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Nov 2011)

i too would be interested in the answer although I am looking for some trail tyres, something good for the road and not to rough off road.

currently have 26 x 2.2 nobblies.


----------



## BC BOOTLE (12 Nov 2011)

i put 26 x 1.50 road tyres ( schwalbe city jets with puncture protection ) on my mtb,,knocked 15 mins off a 19 mile commute


----------



## lukesdad (12 Nov 2011)

There are a few about Ive used spesh fat boys 1.25 they are very good. The best ive found are ritchey tom slicks 1.00 wear well and pretty fast.


----------



## BC BOOTLE (12 Nov 2011)

no punctures whatsoever, , but i have also got slime tubes fitted,also got slime tubes on my 700x23c road bike


----------



## lukesdad (12 Nov 2011)

Salty seadog said:


> i too would be interested in the answer although I am looking for some trail tyres, something good for the road and not to rough off road.
> 
> currently have 26 x 2.2 nobblies.




A tyre for both disciplines ?


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Nov 2011)

Hi Lukesdad,

Yes indeed, a tyre for all occasions if you will,
One that has low rolling resistance on the flat but a bit of grip for minor trails


----------



## Moodyman (12 Nov 2011)

Tyre for both surfaces: Continental Double Fighter.

Does both road and light off road. But doesn't excel in either field.

To the OP - if you fit narrow tyres, make sure that they fit onto your rim. MTB rims are a little wider and you don't want your tyre coming off. Also, I read that MTB rims don't take too kindly to high pressure tyres & tubes.

I personally wouldn't want to go lower than 1.35 for a road based mtb tyre.


----------



## cyberknight (12 Nov 2011)

+1 for city jets, a good budget tyre that will certainly make your ride faster.

I recently bought some continental travel contacts , not cheap but they are for my OMFG its nasty weather bike ..



http://www.chainreac...e=UnitedKingdom


----------



## Nearly there (12 Nov 2011)

BC BOOTLE said:


> i put 26 x 1.50 road tyres ( schwalbe city jets with puncture protection ) on my mtb


And me


----------



## Moss (12 Nov 2011)

Thanks Gentlemen,

Looks as though I could go as narrow as 1.25 then on some road tyres for the MTB? Anyone have a link to view these tyres; and best place to buy a set?

Cheers

M


----------



## cyberknight (12 Nov 2011)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=24629


----------



## Moss (12 Nov 2011)

cyberknight said:


> http://www.chainreac...x?ModelID=24629



Thanks CK,

Can I go narrower than 1.5 ??


----------



## Crankarm (12 Nov 2011)

I wouldn't as MTB rims are typically pretty wide. Imagine putting narrow tyres on your car wheels ............ they will give abysmal handling, not hold pressure too well and risk coming off. Most rim manufacturers ie Mavic give a min and max tyre width for their rims. 1.35- 1.5 inch would seem a safe lower limit for MTB rims to me, but then I again I don't know what rims you have or their dimensions. Why don't you take a wheel to your LBS to see what they advise?


----------



## cyberknight (12 Nov 2011)

As crank says 1.5 should be fine, i used to run city jets at 70 psi , max of 80 ? i think so they ran quickly anyway.


----------



## Moss (12 Nov 2011)

Maybe 1.5 should be the criteria for road tyres on MTB wheels?	I'll give the 1.5 city tyres a try.

Cheers all.

M


----------



## lukesdad (13 Nov 2011)

Ive used the tom slicks all thru winter with no problem on the road but they d be pants on trails as will all slicks.


----------



## guitarpete247 (13 Nov 2011)

I've got Schwalbe Land Cruisers on my MTB. The almost solid ridge in the middle of the tread gives a smooth road ride and the edge nobbles for off road grip. See here for reviews .


----------



## Bicycle (13 Nov 2011)

My roadified MTB has *26 x 1 1/8 Conti Gatorskins*.

I'm not sure that tyre is still available, but it is terribly good for an MTB used on the road.

I run them booth at 80 psi and find them grippy, responsive and fairly fast on tarmac.

I like the fattish profil for rolling into corners in a more 'MTB' style.

I think if I went for a really thin tyre I'd lose something of the front-end feel these give me.


----------



## Gbola (13 Nov 2011)

Nearly there said:


> And me



mine are also Schwalbe marathon plus, puncture resistant tyre


----------



## Moss (14 Nov 2011)

There's certainly more to choose from than I thought there would be.

cheers

M


----------



## cockney (14 Nov 2011)

Just got a pair of marathons FANTASTIC have knocked 10 mins off my 7 mile ride to work without realising it have gone from 26x1.95 to 26x1.75


----------



## plainlazy (15 Nov 2011)

+1 for City Jets 26 x 1.5. Cuts minutes of my commute. Punture proof and good grip.


----------

